# Automator : effacement auto du contenu d'un dossier



## EboO (27 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je découvre Automator (l'inconvénient du switch c'est que ça soulève pas mal de questions :rateau
Et je ne sais pas trop comment procéder pour automatiser l'effacement du contenu d'un dossier : celui-ci est rempli à l'exportation par lightroom et ensuite j'importe dans iPhoto. Mais ensuite je veux effacer le contenu. Du coup comment faire pour ne pas me louper ?

Puis-je configurer Automator pour synchroniser un dossier local avec un disque dur réseau (comme avec synctwofolders)

Merci.


----------



## sgamel (28 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Tu peux utiliser l'outil rsync en ligne de commande (Terminal) via Automator.

Je te conseille d'aller faire un tour sur Automatisez.net pour trouver quelques infos sur Automator. Cette appli est une mine d'or inexploitée. C'est une sacrée bonne idée d'y jeter un oeil.

Bienvenu sur Mac


----------



## EboO (29 Janvier 2014)

Pour vider un dossier j'ai choisi proccesus, demander des éléments du finder en indiquant le dossier concerné, je choisi manuellement les éléments (tous en l'occurrence mais je préfère garder la main sur cette partie) et ensuite placer des éléments du finder dans la corbeille. Peut-on faire plus simple ?

Pour la synchro j'ai vu qu'on pouvait automatiser rsync avec automator mais concernant les actions effectuées comment ça se passe ? Je peux choisir un mode miroir ou A vers B ? Et concernant les fichiers il se base sur quoi pour définir la copie, notamment sur les fichiers plus récents ? 
Je viens de virer synctwofolders parce qu'il galérait avec les dates et voulait me copier des fichiers identiques (bien que j'ai défini un délai de 60s dans les préférences).

Merci.


----------



## EboO (1 Février 2014)

J'ai trouvé des solutions pour la synchronisation, du moins je suppose car je rencontre un écueil : quel chemin d'accès indiquer dans rsync pour pointer vers un disque dur externe sur une livebox (protocle smb) ?

Celui qui trouve me tire une fière chandelle du pied :rateau:


----------



## bompi (2 Février 2014)

À mon avis, le plus simple est de monter le volume distant, utiliser _rsync_ puis démonter le volume.


----------

